# [SOLVED] Windows 8.1 Not Detecting USB Devices



## chr0nos (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello everyone

I'm having some trouble with a new Vaio Pro 13 that doesn't want to detect new usb devices buth old ones work fine on the port i plugged them the first time.

It came with factory Windows 8, updgraded the bios to latest version before updating to Windows 8.1

then started acting up not detecting usb flash drives, mouse, keyboard nothing works except 1 usb flash drive that works in both ports but nothing else wants to work.


EDIT: Problem solved it was a physical problem with both ports sending to warranty


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 25, 2014)

It is possible you may need to run VIAO update, after your upgrade to 8.1, to check for new drivers and patches.

Edit:  Also, have you gone to device manager and check the item in the menu "show hidden devices".
See if their are any problems, uninstall any usb devices, and their associated listings in the other sections of the device manager that should not be there.

If need be... try GhostBuster to remove any ghosted devices you need/want gone.

You may need to do a refresh of Windows 8.1 as a last resort.


----------



## chr0nos (Jan 25, 2014)

already updated everything to latest drivers


----------

